# Picture of the 1949 Schwinn Green Phantom I am thinking of buying.  Advice needed!



## Heatfox (Aug 12, 2011)

Here is a picture of the 1949 Schwinn Green Phantom I am thinking of buying.  Any advice on its originality, worth, condition, should I get it and if so how much?
I know that is asking a lot, but I really love this bike.  I know they are very collectible and not as easy to find.  The guy is asking $900 but says the price is negotiable.
Any help or advice would be appreciated!!


----------



## Talewinds (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks complete to me at first glance. I'd try for $700.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 12, 2011)

*Advice from a blowhard*

First of all, I wish I was in your position, because this bike is what I covet...complete, original, "unmolested" condition and in a worse case scenario, 900 ain't bad with all things considered from the view on the sidelines.
If the seller is saying the price is negotiable, then he/she is inviting a counteroffer and probably started at 900 expecting a haggle/compromise.
I would also try 700, which is not offensive with the final determination on the original paint condition, the saddle, and whether or not that is reflective tape on the forks and the viability of being removed safely.
I love the overall paint design on a green phantom, and in this shape, it's an investment where you cannot go wrong and no need for competing for the right pedals, etc... down to road.
As the Pickers say, "I would pop on that!"
Chris


----------



## aggiechad2005 (Aug 12, 2011)

That would be a great deal, however be aware that it is not a 1949. There was no 1949 Green Phantom and the seat would not be correct for 1949. It is clearly a Phantom, but 1949s drive a higher price. With that said 700 is fair, but I think 500-600 is better given the condition. With the market the way it is now you can pick up a clean early Phantom for under 1000. Just my $.02


----------



## hzqw2l (Aug 12, 2011)

*Counter Offer*

Based on the picture you provide, it is missing correct pedals and grips.

Can't tell if it has a locking fork but assume it does.  It should have a front brake so assume it was removed sometime in the past 60 years.

Condition of the painted parts look to be in the 5-7 range on a 1-10 scale.

Condition of the chrome parts, less than that.  

Tape on the Tank most likely will damage the decal/paint underneath so I'd be really careful in purchasing this bike for top $$ unless you're really confident that when you detail it, you are going to have a $900 bike.

Green Phantoms came out in 1950 so unless it's a 1949 dated frame that was held back, it's most likely a 1950 or later.

Saddle appears correct for a 1950-51 since it doesn't seem to have side rivits.  The most accurate way to date this bike is by Serial Number.

Although $900 seems like a fair price, based on the picture it's about $500-$600 bike for local sale.  If the guy wants to fish for more, he might get someone to bid more on eBay but then again, he might not.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 12, 2011)

Maybe I need some reading glasses, but from that picture it is hard to tell what lies underneath the dust and grime and an accurate grade on original paint comes after being wiped down.
From the overall shape, the grips and thick block pedals look original to me, consistent with the completeness of the bike.
The tape is a concern though...even if you get it off, chances are it will have discoloration.
You just have to see it in person and there is enough upside to make it worth it.
Chris


----------



## hzqw2l (Aug 12, 2011)

*Okay say it's 100% original*

Based on the picture and after a second look, maybe Scrubbinrims is right, assume the pedals and grips are original to the bike.

So the Asking price isn't way out there for an original unmolested Green Phantom.

Good Luck.


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 13, 2011)

*1949 Schwinn Green Phantom*

I have an original Green Phantom (1953) & also a repo Black Phantom (1995).
The original has rivets to secure the braces to the fenders.
Repo has nut & bolt.
Pinstripes on originals are painted, repo's are decals.
If you get it, keep it original as much as possible !


----------



## Heatfox (Aug 13, 2011)

*Thank you!*

Thanks for all of the comments and advice.  It has been a great help.  I am going to get the serial number when I take a look at it.  I will look it up and see what the actual date
is that it was manufactured.  It is hard to tell from the picture if everything is original, but I will take pics of all of the parts closer up.  I just love these vintage and classic bikes!!
It is an investment though, so I don't want to make mistakes when it comes to what I pay for it!!


----------

